# Cats are just too slow for racing



## JomsViking (Apr 28, 2007)

Here's some great footage of the first boat to finish Fyn Cup 2009 here in DK: 





You can probably guess what they're yelling, even though it is in Danish..

Btw. It's a Tri...


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

Then they immediately shrug it off and head off on their way.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

*Well, yeah.... No one actually landed in front of the boat.*



CBinRI said:


> Then they immediately shrug it off and head off on their way.


1111


----------



## Joesaila (May 19, 2007)

*How fast?*

Slow like a rocket...I wonder how fast they were going?


----------



## JomsViking (Apr 28, 2007)

I don't know exactly how fast they were going at that time, but my guess is a tad above 20 knots.
Jens Quorning of Dragonfly trimarans was actually leading the race in another Tri (Orbit) until he grounded it, and damaged it. Orbit does not have an echo sounder because its too heavy  (I'm not kidding you)

http://minbaad.dk/uploads/pics/7_10.jpg



Joesaila said:


> Slow like a rocket...I wonder how fast they were going?


----------



## JomsViking (Apr 28, 2007)

Btw the first production boat to finish Fyn Cup was a Dragonfly 28. We had great weather this year - 30+ knots for long periods.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Who says multis don't heel????????....i2f


----------



## JomsViking (Apr 28, 2007)

They don't. At least compared to the mono's in the same weather  
But it was on its way to somersault or pitchpole - Or rather sail itself to the bottom 



imagine2frolic said:


> Who says multis don't heel????????....i2f


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

I KNOW I like sit flat in an anchorage too .......i2f


----------



## JomsViking (Apr 28, 2007)

i2f, what a beautiful picture. Sorry for slamming cats, and promoting tri's 
Btw I own a monohull, but I'm also a little skizo, so love to sail multi's too


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

I didn't take it as a slam. I was just funning too. I love boats no matter how few hulls they have... ...i2f


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL... 


imagine2frolic said:


> I didn't take it as a slam. I was just funning too. I love boats no matter how few hulls they have... ...i2f


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Cut them a break fella's, they can't help if they are slow.


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

chucklesR said:


> Cut them a break fella's, they can't help if they are slow.


I like the sailing part best. The getting there part is good too, but I like being at sea. 
There are times when it's fun to go fast, but unless one is racing, What's the big hurry. If I was in a hurry, I wouldn't be traveling by sailboat.


----------



## JomsViking (Apr 28, 2007)

Ok, ok, I give up, you win! 
But thanks for the kind words 



imagine2frolic said:


> I didn't take it as a slam. I was just funning too. I love boats no matter how few hulls they have... ...i2f


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Cool! Finally something from pro sailors that I can actually do: crash!


----------



## JomsViking (Apr 28, 2007)

They didn't crash... It was nothing but a little extra excitement in a boring day at work 



smackdaddy said:


> Cool! Finally something from pro sailors that I can actually do: crash!


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Didn't seem quite fair, the guy in White is holding onto what appears to be runners. The poor guy in the yellow in the middle of those three had nothing to hold on to. He took a nice nose dive and almost went over the back end.


----------



## TeamICE (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice video ... Vikings!


----------

